

1950s computer brochures - slater
http://timgeorgedesign.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/50s-computer-brochures/

======
mtdewcmu
It would be cool to be the programmer of a computer the size of a semi truck.
It probably did the work of a pocket calculator, but it looked impressive.

~~~
trhway
>It would be cool to be the programmer of a computer the size of a semi truck.
It probably did the work of a pocket calculator, but it looked impressive.

that is pretty much what you're doing today - from the point of view of the
programmers of the year 2074 :)

~~~
Swizec
I seriously doubt pocket calculators will be any different in 2074 than they
were ~30 years ago. And they will of course cost the same as well.

~~~
squimmy
my pocket calculator makes phone calls, takes photos and sends email

~~~
Swizec
That's a phone not a pocket calculator. This is a pocket calculator:
[http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/science/assets_c...](http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/science/assets_c/2011/08/1999versus2011-thumb-615x254-61376.jpg)

------
morbius
Flat design...?

~~~
adrusi
It's modernist design, which originated in the 1950s! The "flat" design of
today is really just a return to the design ideas of the 50s, coupled with a
lot of what we've learned since then.

I too was struck by just how similar these advertisements look compared to
what we see today. The biggest difference is the color pallet, which is
primarily due to the availability of different colored dyes at the time. While
the jury's still out on the matter of modernist design in interactive
applications, I firmly believe that it is fantastic for the print medium.

